# Mwaaaahh, ha, ha



## Tabitha (Sep 11, 2008)

This is what my kids & I did last night. We did assorted classic movie monster soaps, Frankenstein, Bride of, Wolf Man, Mummy, Phantom of the Opera, Creature from the Black Lagoon & more. They were fun!


----------



## Chay (Sep 11, 2008)

Tab, you're a regular Elvira, Mistress of the Dark!!    I love them, they're awesome!


----------



## Deda (Sep 11, 2008)

so cool! did you use rice paper?


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 11, 2008)

I don't know what the paper was made of to tell you the truth. One day when I was buying my labels on line they were advertising the paper so I bought some and just did not get around to using it untill now.


----------



## Becky (Sep 11, 2008)

That is very cool!


----------



## Deda (Sep 11, 2008)

think Tabitha!  think!  I have to know!  those soaps are TOO COOL.


----------



## pepperi27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Very spooky! I love them tabs very creative and what a great rainy day project for the kids.

Its a special paper that allows the picture to stay on and once you get to the paper it dissolves. I bought some decals and they were very kewl check them out here:

http://www.yaley.com/soaps/soap_decals.htm

Edited to correct message


----------



## Lane (Sep 11, 2008)

Those look great!!


----------



## digit (Sep 12, 2008)

Fabulous Tab!!!!   

Kinda creepy to be in the shower bathing with Frankenstien.  :shock:    

Digit


----------



## GrumpyOldWoman (Sep 12, 2008)

I love it, they look so cool!


----------



## mandolyn (Sep 12, 2008)

Love them!!


----------



## Wax Munky (Sep 12, 2008)

You are such a cool creative mom!  Awesome job you guys did 

Bet any amount of money your kids went to school bragging about you 




Munky.


----------



## kwahlne (Sep 12, 2008)

Oh my gosh, is this the kind of thing my soaps have to live up to for the halloween swap???

Tabitha...those are so unbelievably cool!


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 12, 2008)

I am glad everyone is enjoying them!


----------



## digit (Sep 12, 2008)

kwahlne said:
			
		

> Oh my gosh, is this the kind of thing my soaps have to live up to for the halloween swap???


Oh........thanks a bunch, Kwahlne!!! I had not thought of that!!  :roll:   I may have to re-think my swap item.  :wink: 

She is good, isn't she?   

Digit


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 13, 2008)

> kwahlne wrote:
> Oh my gosh, is this the kind of thing my soaps have to live up to for the halloween swap???



Yep Kwahlne, that is why I did not join the swap. I did not want to show you all up. *JUST KIDDING!!!*

The paper is from www.papilio.com in TX. I can not for the life of me remember the name of the paper, but I get all my labels & what not there. You can get tatoo paper, magnet sheets, glow in the dark stuff, etc. I use the wtaerproof, permanent white vinyl full sheet labels for my B&B items.


----------



## pinkduchon (Sep 27, 2008)

That is the neatest thing I have ever seen. Who would have known. This forum rocks!


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 27, 2008)

Thank you! They are too much fun to make.

You can get the paper at www.brambleberry.com


----------



## dhezie (Sep 29, 2008)

wow! cool soaps there.


----------

